# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Petitie "schriftelijke informatieplicht voor artsen bij medische ingrepen"

## EmkeDeGraaf

In 2008 werd ik slachtoffer van een onnodige, en ter discussie staande, ingreep die mij werd aanbevolen door mijn specialist. De oplossing van de kwaal bleek vele malen ernstiger dan de kwaal zelf: ik kwam met blijvende pijn- en functionele klachten permanent thuis te zitten. Ook 5 hersteloperaties mochten mij niet beter maken. 
Als de arts mij meer had verteld over de ingreep, hoe hij deze zou gaan uitvoeren, de complicaties en de risico's dan had ik de ingreep zeker geweigerd. Maar hij vertelde haast niets en ik dacht dat er niets méér te vertellen viel..
Ik kwam (later) veel lotgenoten tegen in een soortgelijke situatie. Door gebrekkige informatieverstrekking omtrent een ingreep zitten zij nu (ook soms blijvend) thuis met pijn en ongemakken. 
Op 17 augustus is een van mijn lotgenoten een petitie gestart om toekomstige slachtoffers te voorkomen.
http://petities.nl/petitie/schriftel...ische-ingrepen
Zouden jullie deze petitie willen ondertekenen en door willen sturen aan al jullie vrienden, kennissen en familieleden?

Alvast hartelijk dank!

Met vriendelijke groet,
Emke De Graaf

----------

